
Julian Assange offers job to fired Google employee who wrote anti-diversity memo - sedeki
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/08/08/julian-assange-offers-job-fired-google-employee-wrote-anti-diversity/
======
udsloiwdaa
Half the planet is trying to outlaw encryption and private networking and this
is the battle for censorship Assange is picking?

~~~
Sangermaine
He has to pass the time between instructions from Russia somehow.

------
lawless123
Of course he does... he's just turned into a troll now.

------
lurker69
Julian is not exactly example of perfect gentleman, but his was surely great
move for his popularity.

Many women hate him already anyways, so not much was lost.

[https://imgur.com/a/jy7BU](https://imgur.com/a/jy7BU)

~~~
senectus1
the guy is a shut in... even before his exile to the embassy.

Its hard to imagine him having been able to develop the social skills you'd
expect to see on a smooth Tinder playa...

------
Grue3
Sounds like a headline from The Onion. But really, it's a perfect match.
Wikileaks doesn't employ any women, do they?

